# Four Seasons-Aviara, Happy new owners!!



## Sir Newf (May 19, 2008)

Thanks to Steve and GregGH for your valuable insights on Four Seasons Aviara.  We are proud new owners of EOY. Also thanks to Betty at TriWest who was very helpful in helping with the entire process and finding our EOY at a great price!  We can't wait till Spring :whoopie:


----------



## Steve (May 19, 2008)

*Welcome*

Hi Anna,

Congratulations, and welcome to the Four Seasons family!  I'm sure you'll enjoy your ownership.  

Steve


----------



## Cathyb (May 19, 2008)

Welcome to Carlsbad   Not too far from FS is Benihana's and they have the best lunch special around:  Soup, salad, California Roll, sashimi, choice of salmon or chicken, tempura, tea and orange -- $9.95.

Hopefully you come in late March or April as the Flower Fields are in full bloom then.  Right now they just dug them under


----------



## MLC (Jun 4, 2008)

Sir Newf said:


> Thanks to Steve and GregGH for your valuable insights on Four Seasons Aviara.  We are proud new owners of EOY. Also thanks to Betty at TriWest who was very helpful in helping with the entire process and finding our EOY at a great price!  We can't wait till Spring :whoopie:



You will love the Four Season.  I go there every year for July 4th week.  It is one of my favorites.  You will many memories with Four Seasons


----------



## steve1000 (Jun 4, 2008)

Congratulations - you'll love it! We enjoy our time at Aviara immensely and always look forward to the relaxation and luxury! Last year we decided to exchange our time and stayed at the Four Seasons Scottsdale resort and we loved it there as well.


----------



## myip (Jun 6, 2008)

If you own a platinum week, how hard it is to book a true summer week 
ie: week 25 - 33.


----------



## steve1000 (Jun 6, 2008)

It has become very difficult to book a peak summer week - especially if you own just 1 platinum week. Owners with multiple weeks have a booking priority - similar to Marriott's 13 month policy (if you are familiar with that) - but, unlike Marriott's policy that limits bookings at the 13 month mark to 50% of the inventory - it doesn't appear to me that Four Seasons has such a limit.


----------



## BigGag (Jun 13, 2008)

Make sure you hit the seafood buffet on friday nights  -  It's outstanding!


----------

